# Newbie to the Classic Bike World



## mntee88 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I picked up my first two bicycles a few weeks ago. After scouring garage sales and the internet, I stumbled across these two bikes on Craigslist and after driving 45 minutes I was the proud owner of these two beauties. For the record, I am not going to claim to know anything about these (other than they are extremely cool looking, to me anyways!) as I know absolutely nothing about bicycles. I have helped my Dad build a '51 Chevy Pickup and can't afford a vintage car so decided to try my hand at bicycles because they are just as unique as older vehicles. I hope some of you out there can shed a little light on what I have gotten myself into. Thank you!


----------



## mntee88 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are some pics of the other bike. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with this rookie!


----------



## robertc (Jul 11, 2011)

What you have gotten yourself into is an addiction that does not seem to have a cure for. Once you think you have enough bikes, you will find another one that you must have.  It’s a never ending desire.  It’s most likely worse than cocaine and more expensive in the long run. I just started with two years ago with a 1941 Schwinn Autocycle. Now I have 20 plus bicycles. My cousin just told me last weekend about one of his wife’s family member that has a pre war Schwinn hanging in his building. That is about to drive me crazy to go and see it. I need a fix because it’s been over a month since I purchased a bike.  You have two very cool starters. I say starters because if the bug bites you like it has most of the CABE members then it’s just the beginning. Good luck and welcome to the CABE.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2011)

mntee88 said:


> Well, I picked up my first two bicycles a few weeks ago. After scouring garage sales and the internet, I stumbled across these two bikes on Craigslist and after driving 45 minutes I was the proud owner of these two beauties. For the record, I am not going to claim to know anything about these (other than they are extremely cool looking, to me anyways!) as I know absolutely nothing about bicycles. I have helped my Dad build a '51 Chevy Pickup and *can't afford a vintage car so decided to try my hand at bicycles because they are just as unique as older vehicles.* I hope some of you out there can shed a little light on what I have gotten myself into. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 23446View attachment 23447View attachment 23448




This reminds me of why I got into it also. With all the trim pieces and little emblems to find, I sometimes feel like I'm restoring a car though! The down side to bikes is, parts are much harder to find. Why? Because cars have junkyards-where they are collected for long periods of time, parted out, and crushed after so long (unfortunatly). Bicycles don't have that luxury. You can only prowl eBay and hope something comes up and it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Or perhaps maybe find a parts bike somewhere. Luckily, your bikes appear to be complete and I love that Monark!


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 12, 2011)

> can't afford a vintage car




When I first started doing this, I told my wife that she should just be glad I'm not into vintage cars or motorcycles. She got my point. Nowadays, she doesn't even flinch when there's a new bike in the dining room.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL!

"Would please pass the Bluebird and the Galaxy Flyer?"


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome...love the Monark!


----------



## kmrcdd (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice Nice Nice...welcome.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 12, 2011)

Your Schwinn/BFG looks to be from the mid-late 50s, except for the chainguard, which is a mid 60s piece. Repainted to match? The Monark is built by Huffy, making it 1957 or later. The first digit of the serial # should be the year, i.e. 7H0000 would be 1957.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 13, 2011)

It is '57-'61/'62, because after that, the style was completely different.


----------



## mntee88 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I am trying to locate the serial numbers so I can try to pin point the ages.

Can anybody give me a Model of the Schwinn? This may sound like a dumb question (as I stated above I know nothing lol) but why is BF Goodrich on the badge of the Schwinn? From comparing pictures, I've began to think that it is a Schwinn Spitfire...but I have no clue.

Does anybody have any idea of what the headlight would have looked like on the Monark? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------

